# Flexi Stirrup Irons-Recommendations bad knees :(



## fruity (6 March 2011)

Well i must be getting old! over the last 2 months my knees and ankles have been causing me trouble half way through a hack and towards the end,so much so i have to take my stirrups away! I'm almost to the point of not wanting to get off my horse,my friend had to lift me off mine the other day as i was in so much pain which is a bit bad! I saw the doc last week as fluid had built up around my knee caps and they were both v swollen and v painful,i've never had knee problems before so it's a bit odd? i have had bad ankles from too many falls so expect them to get sore now and again. The doc said i need to have a rest from riding (er i don't think so,my 2 would go mental if i gave them more than 2 days off) so am riding a little longer which is a bit better for a while but by the end of the ride i'm still in a lot of pain. Didn't help that today i went on a 4 hr ride! they actually weren't as bad as i thought they'd be. Anyway waffling on! 

Point of post is: what are the best flexi irons to go for? my friend who owns a tack shop loves her Sprengers so am wondering whether to get some of those,quite a bit to spend on a pair of irons but don't mind if their worth while. 

Anyone else have poorly knees from riding? i'm only 26 so am a bit worried as to why they are all of a sudden bad,i do about 5 miles of dog walking daily so maybe i'm doing too much with an hour and a half ride daily with that?

Any help would be v much appreciated


----------



## Elsbells (6 March 2011)

Sprengers are great and make a massive difference, although I prefer the dressage ones to the bow balance ones as they don't seem so heavy, but then thats just a personnal prefrace.


----------



## fruity (6 March 2011)

Do they do different ones? lighter the better really.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (6 March 2011)

I've got some Endurance ones; the one's with the wide foot area - and also cages for safety. They weren't cheap BUT I love them to bits, they're so comfy. 

I got them from Performance Equestrian.

Not tried the Sprenger ones, would have done if hadn't got the ones I have. They look lovely and I'm sure would be a great help.

Emmm, have you tried taking Cortaflex? My chiro recommends it, you need the one with "HLA" added. I certainly know if I forget to take it every day, so not just in the mind.


----------



## fruity (6 March 2011)

Oooh havn't thought of the endurance ones,could use them for hacking/long rides and use normal ones for comps. Am hoping to get another anglo arab soon and will be aiming to do Endurance GB so worth getting some anyway for that in mind. Thanks will take a look.


----------



## jroz (6 March 2011)

Do these feel odd at first when you use them? I've contemplated getting them for myself before, but didn't know how they'd be!


----------



## Dandycandy (6 March 2011)

sprengers are great but my mate got a pair of dever flexi ones from trot2 and they are like a cheaper version. might be worth a try before you shell out.


----------



## spacefaer (6 March 2011)

Love them!! 

I've got a pair of Sprenger and also a pair of William Funnel flexi irons  - they make a huge difference to my knees/ankles after a long day in the saddle - not so much that I notice riding in them, but I really notice if I ride in a plain (non bendy) pair.

OP - have you tried acupuncture for swollen/sore joints? I had a really bad knee from a fall this summer (got bucked off onto my bent knee) which left loads of fluid under and around my kneecap.  Got acupuncture and the swelling's gone


----------



## Angelbones (6 March 2011)

I'm 44 and have just had to give up riding as need two replacement knees. For the past couple of years, when my knees were incredibly bad, I used the Sprenger ones and I found them really good. They do seem big, and for some reason they don't sit straight under my foot, but they did ease my pain considerably - until of course I dismounted when my knees vanished and I'd hit the deck on my backside


----------



## Randonneuse (6 March 2011)

Hello,

Have a look at the French Stirrups K'vall, they are a bit cheaper than Sprengers and weird looking but apparently they are great! 
(I have only just ordered a cheap-ish pair of flexi stirrups from Frogpool Manor, should be receiving them this week. If they don't do the job, I'll be investing in the K'vall!-they also have a video on their website)


----------



## PennyJ (6 March 2011)

We have some, I have no idea what make they are (bought at a tack sale for £15) but they are great.  the only thing is they are quite heavy.  I am seriously considering getting a pair of the sprenger ones as a result of how these ones have been.  The only other thing about these ones is they have a sloping tread on them, I don't know if that would make a difference or not.  

Definitely no aching ankles or knees any more since I've had these, I used to be in something approaching agony before we got them.


----------



## fruity (6 March 2011)

Thanks guys for your help,i am in quite a bit of pain and the knees are keeping me awake at night now so v much willing to do whatever it takes to relieve them! Which ones are the heavy ones? i once rode a friends horse that had the heavy ones and wern't all that keen as they wiggled a bit too much,i want a bit of give but not too much,the thorowgood ones look to be a little too bendy! 

these are bizarre but look v comfy! 

http://www.kvall.fr/index.php?lang=en&menuclick=383&PHPSESSID=d862cb05a3bf8a3a46064a189b1b6aef

also totally forgot what width i am,have small size 5 feet,any odeas what irons i should get? 4 and a half rings a bell?


----------



## scrumpyjackles (6 March 2011)

i will never use flexi stirrups again  !!!!!!!!!!!

was on the gallops with my horse getting him hunting fit - when suddenly the joint went and the whole bottom part of stirrup came away !!! (managed to stay on and eventually stop) i had only had them a year ! not impressed ! all though they were lovely to ride with


----------



## Luci07 (6 March 2011)

I have sprengers for all my saddles and they are considerably older than a year so the previous poster must have been very unlucky! I also have bad knees having (thanks to horses) knackered ligaments etc. I did borrow a friends look a likes but they didn't help. Can you borrow some to test drive before parting with your money? They work for me but might not be the answer for you!


----------



## K27 (7 March 2011)

I swear by the Sprenger stirrups too! (the copies aren't so good) have had mine for years now and worth every penny!


----------



## fruity (7 March 2011)

Right am going to bite the bullet and just go for the Sprengers,that way you get what you pay for?! not so sure on the copy versions,will treat myself to a early birthday present. Thanks everyone for you help and advice.


----------



## Fairy Dust (7 March 2011)

Def def recommend the sprengers!! I had a knee op in October (should be riding really!!) and am already back doing everything from hacking to xc schooling. They really release pressure on the knees.... def worth the money IMO


----------



## s4sugar (7 March 2011)

I've tried Sprengers and a knock off that looked similar but these are what I find help most -

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/reflex-stirrups-85935466/

This photo may show them better-






That is a pound coin and the footplate flexes but the sides are stable. I found this better for my dodgy ankle than the sideways flex of the Sprengers.


----------

